# I have a question about BMC SLC 01 headset



## r500titus (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a BMC SLC01 and want to change my headset.
When I ask BMC they told me I need to get 45 degree one but I don't know which one I should get.

Could you pinpoint me from the link?
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=726

and my bike is this one.


----------



## ahumblecycler (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm going to bump this thread as I am facing a similar situation. I have a 2007 SL01, and I want a new headset. Can someone please tell us our options? Do I have to use the FSA 9m?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I had this problem with my streetfire.

good luck. The following is not a joke.

My local shop had to communicate directly with QBP. The headset listed by QBP for the BMC was wrong. Then QBP communicated to BMC for the shop. That headset communicated to QBP by BMC didn't work. So, the shop went directly to BMC and BMC went into the warehouse and pulled a headset off a Streetfire frame because they couldn't ID the right headset. That worked.

But I have NOT been able to find anyone able to tell me which aftermarket headset I might purchase that will work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd suggest contacting Competitive Cyclist as they carry BMC and if they don't already know the answer, I'd think they'd be more than willing to find the answer.


----------



## single~minded (May 11, 2009)

*This help?*

The specs say:
Integrated bearing (Hiddenset) 42.0mm OD, 45 deg.
And if you pop it out the bearings will have the size printed right on them......

My new frame is coming with a headset........


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I put a FSA HD4629 Orbit I (1-1/8", 36 degree) headset on my '07 SL01. But that's just how I roll.


----------



## single~minded (May 11, 2009)

*measurements and standards*



Alaska Mike said:


> I put a FSA HD4629 Orbit I (1-1/8", 36 degree) headset on my '07 SL01. But that's just how I roll.


Ok I just bought a NOS unbuilt '06 SLC01 red/blk and the shop shipped it with a FSA 121-0330 (hd4629) as Alaska Mike said. Well I am not so sure on the fit, 

The bottom cup on the frame swallows the bearing and the top cup...the bearing sits way hi. The bearings do not fit in as nice or secure as they do on my Orbea Opal....those pop in with a positive feel and do not rock. These suckers rattle around and just do not feel right. The bearings are 36deg. Will anybody drop the steerer out of their SLC01 and give me some help? Did they change the std from earlier frames?

So I downloaded the Cane Creek spec sheet that covers all the standards and the mesurements. Now all the measurements that I can measure with calipers like od/id/depth all match the italian std....not the th (fsa) std.

I called Competative Cyclist and they pulled up the specs on the 06/07 frame and said it is supposed to be a 45x45 Hiddenset. Can anyone else verify this?

Oh and the headset has a star nut not a compression fitting......Doh!

Help!!!!!! 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## single~minded (May 11, 2009)

*Update*

My shop called BMC and they told them it takes a Campy compatible "hiddenset" so that is what we ordered.....but I didn't splurge for the fancy carbon cap version. It is in and installed.....perfect fit. :thumbsup:


----------

